# Butchering a Mature Buck



## Coldbrook (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay, I feel a little bad even posting this but we have a billy goat that's just getting nasty mean and is a danger to people and our horse. He's got a gorgeous set of horns on him. He's just turned 2 years old.

First, is there any way to butcher without destroying the skull...Hubby's an artist and would like it for an art project. 

Second, is the meat going to be nasty as this goat is? He smells so bad that the thought of skinning him out is a bit repugnant to me and I worry his meat will somehow taste like he smells.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Maybe you could wash him??? Idk about the butchering without destroying he skull...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

You could *try* to use the hammer to the skull method. At least then if there are pieces of skull, they could be repaired without much trouble. Otherwise, you run the risk of an inhumane kill, and it's not worth it just for a nice skull. I did get a nearly intact skull from a 6 month old buckling that was shot just behind the ear. Tiny entry hole, no exit hole.

Use two separate knives-one for skinning, one for internal cuts. Clean both blades frequently. Avoid using the knife to skin (air hose or water hose to separate the skin from the muscle is an excellent method). If all else fails, dog food or heavily spiced ground meat is always an option.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

here's a thread that may help you

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f185/will-taste-goaty-154983/

what about a halal butcher? any in your area? they don't shoot or stun, but slice and have them bleed out.


----------



## Coldbrook (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you. A humane kill is, of course, far more important than a skull and if it came to a choice, we'd opt for a humane end over anything, even over using any of the meat! 

However, I thought that if we could find a way to not waste the usable parts and still have him meet a quick and dignified end, I'd be grateful. I very much appreciate the feedback. There are no halal butchers in our very rural area, but I have watched them on Youtube and I just don't know that I could do that or have a sharp enough knife and steady enough hand to not have a struggle. 

What caliber did you use for the shot behind the ear, if I might ask?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

We used a .22 rifle. I've used this caliber on 2 year old wethers with no problems, though you can go a bit higher if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Do yall hunt or have a higher powered rifle? A goat is no different than a deer in the concept if you hit it right behind the shoulder


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

*meat taste*

We had to unexpectedly slaughter an 8 month old buck in the middle of rut last month due to a fatal injury. We have not tried any of the chops but a family member who doesn't have goats and doesn't know the buck smell and had never eaten goat was not appalled when he cooked them himself! We did have some breakfast sausage made and you can definitely smell the buck smell while cooking it. Eating it is not awful- the taste is good, it's just that bucky cooking smell.

As somebody else mentioned - you may be able to find a local dog owner via Craigslist who feeds raw diet to take a bunch of it off your hands for a reasonable price. They like to use "meaty bones" and organs as well.

Best of luck and good decision! No need to perpetuate bad temperament!


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

georgiagirl98 said:


> Do yall hunt or have a higher powered rifle? A goat is no different than a deer in the concept if you hit it right behind the shoulder


Didn't mean to send it yet

It is an instant kill if you have a big enough gun and shoot him in the right place. I bet an easier way would be take him to a butcher if you can. I probably couldn't shoot one by myself even if it was mean I'd still be too attached. I've never ate goat so i don't know how they taste or if his smell effects anything. I've never been able to make myself eat it haha.

Sorry he wasn't behaving for you and you have to get rid of him though  , but I'd pick a herd with one less goat than a herd with a bully any day.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Not sure if this is what you are after, but I found this Video on You Tube.
I think I would have done it a bit differently, perhaps make it less stressful on the goat by knocking him out in a more familiar environment, with his head in the bucket, but it seems more humane than cutting their throats while they are conscious and aware...


----------



## Coldbrook (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks...I'd watched that video before but he has these massive horns and where she hit him, the horns would definitely interfere so I wasn't sure if that stun and bleed method would work as well. I'd not know for sure where to aim the sledge hammer to be sure to knock him out instantly rather than just give him one heck of a headache and have his horns vibrating for ten minutes from the blow.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think if you can get the one small bullet hole it would be easy to plaster and you'd never notice it. Much more humane than bleeding out.

As far as the smell, if you give him a bath and either wash the knife or use a different one you should be able to minimize it. Or if you can keep him safely until he comes out of rut the smell should improve greatly.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

When I butchered a goat I used a .22 pistol and placed the shot just behind the skull. It instantly severs the spinal cord and they go down immediately.

About the smell, I wouldn't think it would be any different than an archer taking a bull elk in rut. They get pretty rank too and their ladies love it just as the does do. We are very careful to make sure that while skinning none of the exterior of the hide touches the meat. The same goes for antelope. To keep the meat from tasting gamey the exterior hide never touches the meat. I haven't had experience with the antelope but I have helped field dress many elk and never had a gamey taste. Really don't know if it would work for a buck but it seems it would.


----------

